
Facebook Has Been Profiting from Boogaloo Ads Promoting Civil War and Unrest - laurex
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/facebook-instagram-profit-boogaloo-ads
======
gruez
Is it me or does the design for the "Hoplite Armor"[1] look like the hong kong
flag[2]? I did some digging and it looks even closer to the variant that the
hong kong protesters are using[3]. Why would "anti-government extremists" (as
described by the article) in America use this design?

[1] [https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-
static/static/2020-06/30/2...](https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-
static/static/2020-06/30/22/asset/7dc93c7d4da5/sub-buzz-8164-1593556127-1.png)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Hong_Kong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Hong_Kong)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Bauhinia_flag](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Bauhinia_flag)

~~~
monocasa
A lot of boogaloo boys have a hardon for the hong kong protests, viewing it as
a right wing militia standing up to a communist government.

~~~
gruez
>right wing "militia"

>no weapons

???

~~~
monocasa
I didn't say they were correct in their assessment.

~~~
RickyInHell
but the problem with that statement is that a lot of boogaloo boys don't think
the same way because that's the idea of the movement, freethinking

------
jeffreyrogers
Isn't this whole boogaloo thing some 4chan meme?

~~~
vorpalhex
Yes, and like the OK hand thing it started as trolling and became both semi-
serious and still very much trolling.

~~~
happytoexplain
The thing about communication, whether in speech, written word, or symbols, is
that there is no practical difference between pretending to be hateful and
actually being hateful. Using a common gesture to communicate white supremacy
as a form of trolling and doing it sincerely both have the same effect. In
fact, I think the people "trolling" understand this to some degree (it would
require some intense self-deception to not understand this), which blurs the
line between "trolling" and sincerity on these kinds of topics into perhaps
non-existence.

~~~
RickyInHell
the vast majority of boogaloo boys are not white supremacists and show no
support or sympathy to the idea of white supremacy,there was an organized
group that formed under the idea of the boogaloo movement, our first rule was
that you must disavow prejudices.

------
tomp
Buzfeednews.com has been profiting from Boogaloo articles promoting Boogaloo.

------
lallysingh
Nobody's actually surprised, are they?

~~~
r00fus
At this point, it's more about the extent to which Facebook is all in for the
militant extreme right.

~~~
krapp
I thought Facebook was all in for the militant extreme _left_ that controlled
all social media. Which is it? Which conspiracy do I believe? Help me, Hacker
News!

~~~
luckylion
Facebook is behind all extremists, wake up, sheeple.

~~~
RickyInHell
in recent days facebook has banned many boogaloo accounts and groups, it is
true that facebook lets hate grow but the boogaloo boys are not it, far from
it

------
tome
Interesting. So some people in Hawaiian shirts are fomenting unrest and trying
to bring about a second civil war, whilst some other people in much more sober
clothing are fighting for righteousness and justice by smashing up
neighbourhoods and businesses and forcibly occupying parts of a major city.

~~~
wysewun
Interesting that your only takeway from the protest movement is "smashing up
neighborhoods and businesses"

~~~
tome
Hmm, well that's not what I said at all.

